
Show HN: Automatic code review for Perl projects - vti
https://kritika.io
======
lancew
Spotted the site from the abstract for YAPC::EU. So gave it a go on a couple
of my Perl projects. Great stuff. Looking forward to seeing the talk in
Amsterdam.

